# my little GPS



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

quick... find the hav!

now... find 3 (three) types of maps... LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha They always want to be in the center of the activties!! Cute


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL! Always in the middle of everything.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: why is it they ALWAYS want to lie upon whatever you set on the floor that isn't always there? always! Gucci does this, i can put a towel on the floor for some other reason and she'll plop in the middle as if it was her royal bed.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha totally Kara!! Tillie is always ALL up in my son's business while he is trying to do his homework, it is hilarious, but annoying also! LOL She literally dancing around him, carrying her little white bone (look closely in this pic and you'll see it under her chin! LOL)
she even goes ON top of him, climbing on and over his back. I can NOT distract her when it is homework time.. as far as she is concerned it is Daaaaaaancing time!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Now the question is was she trying to shred the map two seconds after the picture was taken? Timmy would be all over that map and it would be in teeny tiny pieces.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, oh NO, she learned LONG ago not to mess with any papers on the ground (a neccesity when you have 2 school age kids!) she lays on them, but will not even think about touching paper. BUT if there is a paper towel, tissue paper, wrapping paper, kleenex, paper towe/tpl cardboard roll, fabric softener, etc... she goes NUTS!! She learned when she was very young what was OKAY to shred and what wasn't!!


----------

